
Mailparser dev just closed every open issue without comment - swimmadude66
https://github.com/nodemailer/mailparser/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aclosed+sort%3Aupdated-desc
======
swimmadude66
This is a pretty large library used by many organizations to process mail in a
node environment. The developer recently re-licensed the parent project
"NodeMailer" back to MIT from EUPL with a blog post about how people were
simply violating the terms of the license. His frustration in that post,
combined with this sudden burst of closings is worrying to those of us who
rely on his projects.

